# Fencing in acres for goats, need advice



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey all. My house currently sits on 5 acres. It is completely unfenced, except for the yard. I've got a guy coming next week to give me an estimate on fencing it in. I have a couple questions before he comes.

A bit of backstory - I currently have 2 Nigerian dwarf goats (I've had them a week) and an Anatolian who will be guarding them.


  

 First, I am using 48" 2x4 woven wire field fencing. Would it be better for a steel bar frame (vertical posts, plus a horizontal top bar) similar to these pics, or would T-posts work? I'd also like to add a couple strands of barbwire or do something to make it a 6' fence, if possible, to make sure my dog stays in. He hates the whine that motorcycles and 4 wheelers make, and if he were to cause one to wreck while chasing it, it would get someone killed. He's also getting a SportDog collar as added insurance. 
Any ideas?








Second, I am wanting to separate into 2 pastures, or hopefully 3. I sketched this out on a google image of my house. The goat's main shelter is in the barn, which they will always have access to. I was thinking to set it up so there is the "alleyway" which will give me access with my truck to all 3 pens, and depending on where the goats will be grazing for the day/week, I can open the gate for that pasture. They will always be able to come any go freely in the alleyway and their open pasture. Part of the alleyway will include the side of the barn, which gives them access to shade, because of the barn, and a large tree.

There is pretty much no shade at this point, except what I mentioned above. There are trees along the side of the #3 pasture. I'm in west Texas, and it can get up to 117 here in the summer. I've planted trees in the other pasture areas, but they'll take time. I'm going to build some structures in each pen that will give them play/climb areas and shade underneath.

Do you see any areas I can improve, or have any better ideas for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2017)

You need the corner like it is in the first picture. Good corners make a good fence. 

You can use T posts in between the corners though. (See pics) 

I would *not * use barbwire! Especially with dogs! Look at running a strand or 3 of electric fence at the top, and maybe a strand at knee hight to keep the goats from rubbing on the fence. If the dog tries to get out, he will still try to go through the barbwire and could severely injure himself causing all kinds of vet bills and possibly a dead dog.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH!  There's a wealth of info on the site for goats and we have a really active, great group of goat folks! Hope you'll browse around and make yourself at home! If you have questions (in addition to above) just post away. Normally someone will be along directly with suggestions/advice/answers. Beautiful dog  My 50/50 Pyr/Toli is my avatar, and cute goats! We all are picture addicts so feel free to post what pictures you will. We'll all appreciate them!

Woven wire field fence should be fine and much better than welded wire. 48" is fine as well and if you wish to put 2 strands of hot wire above it you can use 7' T-posts driven down 2' to give you a 5' high fence. Wood "H" post supports should be used every couple/few hundred feet or so and at all corners and gates. As said, barbed wire is not a good choice with LGDs involved and hot wire is generally always a good choice. If concerned the soil is too dry for a proper ground, you can also run a ground wire up top alongside the hot wires so anything trying to cross will hit both and be sure to get zapped. 

The way you have it all laid out looks great to me! Very workable/accessible. You didn't mention gate size but I hope you're planning 16' to give your vehicles plenty of maneuvering room (like a tractor moving round bales of hay or your pickup towing an animal trailer or trailer load of hay). You also want to make sure your alley is wide enough for the same reasons. If you can't afford to fence it all at once (pretty expensive) I would do the alley and gates then the outline of pasture one and two together. You can then split it later as you can afford it and add in pasture 3 down the road, again, as you can afford it.

Doing it with the alley approach and individual gated pastures off the alley will allow you to only need to maintain one watering station in the alley so if you have predator problems and want to keep the animals up by the barn at night, they would still have access. They will need shade for sure and if inside the barn, I hope you have some industrial fans or something to move the air. You might want to build some shaded areas out in the pastures. You could do something as simple as a covered "hoop house" structure aligned so any breeze could move easily through it.

If the goats can reach the trees, they will eat them.  Goats prefer to browse over grazing. They love to eat young trees especially; twigs, leaves, bark, branches, etc. From the pic, the adult trees you mentioned appear to be outside pasture 3 and on the east side, so they aren't going to provide any/much shade at all during the hottest part of the day right through to sun down.

Anyway, glad you joined us! This was a pretty good introduction, but you might consider doing a personal one in the new member section so we can all welcome you properly   oh, you did mention west TX (I'm in NE TX) but most won't remember that so you really should put that info (general location) in your profile so folks will know where you're located when you ask for help as most times the answer will depend on where you're located...


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Quick reply to clarify my above post. I was headed out the door, and put barbwire because I couldn't think of what the smooth wire is called. I have zero intention of ever using barbwire, I've seen what it does to animals who run into it in a panic. Sorry for the mistake!

The guys who are going to do the fencing will be making corner posts and H braces for me. I was going to buy some pre-made ones, but they can weld me some at a fraction of the price. I can get all the free rods I want through my job in the oilfield, so that's a huge money saving bonus. 

Thank you for the gate size advice. I hadn't got that far in my research, but I definitely want to be able to access it in whatever vehicle or tractor might be needed in the future.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful dog.

I think your layout is great.  You will need a lot more goats for that space. 

I used all wooden fence posts for my fencing.  I don't like how the T-Posts look.   Good fencing can increase the value of your property.    And T Posts aren't any cheaper, you just don't have to dig the whole and sackcrete like you would for wood so less labor

I think T posts are better for doing cross fencing.

You don't need horizontals at the top on the whole fence, just for cross bracing on the corners like GW said.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2017)

Ditto to the above. One thing I noticed, your layout doesn't seem to include swing room for driving through the gates. 16' gates are big enough for tractors and truck/trailer, but the turn radius needs to be considered. For instance, going through the main alley gate to pasture #1 looks to be an awkward turn.

I would hang a 16' gate on that short run of fence from the barn to #3, giving a straight shot to #2. I would also hang a gate on the corner brace of #1 for straight in access to #1. This gate would face the back of the house. Then you would have swing room to go through the end gate of your alley for a straight shot into #3. Why no pasture on that strip of land between #1 and the property line? Is that for the chickens? You can never have too many gates!

Here is a link to a tutorial how I built my Hoop Coop for my chickens. It would easily be adapted to a Hoop House for your goats. The tin heats up in the summer, mine is under a tree. But many use only a tarp over the cow panels, but it needs replacement occasionally. You might be able to come up with a cooler covering.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/

Here is a link to my Hawg Hut. I built it with scraps and stuff I already had. It currently is in the back yard, it was used as a lamb hut when I weaned the lambs. It is a convenient shelter to have to skid from place to place, where ever it is needed.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep.18321/

So those are a couple of ideas, you can possibly get some good ideas for what kind of shade shelter you can build for your goats. There is radiant barrier you could use, but I don't know how you could put it over a cow panel that the goats couldn't reach and nibble on.

If this link doesn't work, just google Home Depot Radiant Barrier

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Building...r_pmt_b_product__slid_&cm_mmc=SEM|THD|google|[THD-Marcom];&mid=s[uniq_id];|dc_mtid_0tm59h1qf0_pcrid_72662997035_pkw_%2Bhome%20%2Bdepot%20%2Bheat%20%2Bbarrier_pmt_b_product__slid_&gclid=COqZwu2rq9ECFYZlfgod2YgCeA


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 5, 2017)

just an observation ...  This choice of livestock is setting oneself up for a very expensive money pit of a hobby. With the property and resources that you have and develop,  it would be wiser to invest in livestock that would have a much better chance of a return on investment.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not expecting an return investment in them. They are solely for my enjoyment and amusement. They won't be any more expensive than the horses I used to own.  

I'll be reconfiguring the gate situation. I just slapped them on there with no real thought. 

The empty strip of land is going to be a shooting range for my husband. He would protest greatly if I didn't leave him something. When I have them scrape the blow dirt off the top of my soil, I'm going to have them pile it all there, and along the side of the pasture fence as a barrier between the range and the pasture. He doesn't use it often, and I would move the livestock to the other side when he does use it.

Thanks for the shade and shelter ideas! I've been scouring this website and Pinterest for ideas.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2017)

Frolic&Malarkey said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm not expecting an return investment in them. They are solely for my enjoyment and amusement. They won't be any more expensive than the horses I used to own.
> 
> I'll be reconfiguring the gate situation. I just slapped them on there with no real thought.
> 
> ...



You can get a small return or at least break even if you go with good quality, registered stock at least with Nigerians.

There are a number of Nigerian Breeders around the country doing quite well making a living breeding quality animals.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

Bossroo please remember that some of us have animals we choose to keep because we like that breed,  it makes us happy,  and in my case,  I have milk goats to feed my family.  There is more to farming than money.  I would never advocate for getting more animals than one can care for,  but having  a small goat herd that makes me smile every day is what I'm looking for.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Bossroo please remember that some of us have animals we choose to keep because we like that breed,  it makes us happy,  and in my case,  I have milk goats to feed my family.  There is more to farming than money.  I would never advocate for getting more animals than one can care for,  but having  a small goat herd that makes me smile every day is what I'm looking for.



Amen to that.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 5, 2017)

I would make the alley twice as wide which will allow for swing room.  Whatever pasture they are in it will be open to that alley, so you will not be losing any grazing.  I would also make the gate into 1 a straight shot like NH said.  Also a gate on the short stretch between the barn and 3 so that you can drive right around the barn and not even have to turn around.  That way you can go in one gate, straight into 2, go in the other gate straight into one or around the barn and straight into 3.  For only 2 little goats you will have minimal hay needs compared to larger animals, but if you get one trailer load then going in, unloading and out the other gate with no turn around will be handy.  Also. what if down the road you decide to have a steer for beef,  it will make getting  hay or feed in easier.  16 ft gates are definitely in order.... a 12 will not allow any wiggle room.  You could go with 2 - 8' gates if you are thinking that access with larger equipment will be minimum.  That way you won't have to open and close a bigger gate but since it seems that you have fairly flat ground, you will be less money into it if you just do a 16 and don't have to think about accommodating slope of ground.  You might also want to consider a gate between each pasture... it's a pain to climb over and gets harder as you get older.
Shelters can be as simple as the cattle panel hoop house idea which are easy, or even something like some old truck cap/camper shells up on a base,  or anything like that.  A couple of rolls of hay with a cattle panel over the top with a tarp or piece of plywood and they can eat the hay and still have a shaded spot.  Those little guys will be a long time eating the rolls.... and adding some organic matter back into the soil.
If you plant any trees to grow into shade for them, make sure that they are well protected so that the goats cannot get to them as LS is right, they will nibble and eat anything they can get ahold of to "browse" on.  Fencing off a couple feet in every direction.  They will strip the bark off a tree in a matter of days.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 5, 2017)

There are actually a number of registered Nigerian breeders in my area. I'm acquaintances with a couple of them. While they make money, I'm sure, I also see where they often have a hard time selling them for what they're worth, locally. Locally in Texas means within several hours drive. I don't see any need to add to that logjam. I'm solely in it for enjoyment. I can afford to, and don't care if I take a loss.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for the input and great advice, farmerjan. You guys are giving me great ideas to think about, and I appreciate it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2017)

Frolic&Malarkey said:


> There are actually a number of registered Nigerian breeders in my area. I'm acquaintances with a couple of them. While they make money, I'm sure, I also see where they often have a hard time selling them for what they're worth, locally. Locally in Texas means within several hours drive. I don't see any need to add to that logjam. I'm solely in it for enjoyment. I can afford to, and don't care if I take a loss.




Good plan.
We aren't in it for the money either.
I bought a camper last year for going to shows in.  Then, in the summer a great buck became available and I sold the camper to buy the buck.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2017)

I think most everything I was going to say was covered by @Baymule, @Latestarter and @farmerjan said. 4' fence on posts 5' out of the ground gives you the ability to put the hotwire and carried ground above the wire fence. Your dog could possibly go over a 5' fence but I seriously doubt it will go over a 4' fence with pain above it 

Drive around alley rather than a cul-de-sac - YES!!
Gates at the far end of the fences between the pastures - YES!! In this case between 1 & 2. Probably don't need one between 2 & 3 especially if you move the gate into #2 so it lines up with the gate you will be putting in between the barn and #3. I was going to suggest one at the far end of the other side of #1 until you said that narrow space was a shooting range. But I would put a people gate there anyway. You just KNOW there will be times when you want to go there and don't want to go all the way back to the alley then around. 

Don't know if you have a clue as to how much this fencing will cost. If not, be sure to sit down before they tell you


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2017)

We fenced our 8 acres in 2"x4" non climb horse wire. We used 7' T-posts and lots of gates. We have 4 pastures and a fenced garden. We did the labor. Cost came in just under 10K.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 6, 2017)

Frolic&Malarkey said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm not expecting an return investment in them. They are solely for my enjoyment and amusement. They won't be any more expensive than the horses I used to own.
> 
> When one selects  an item soley for enjoyment and amusement one expects No return for the money expended on it because one can afford it at this time.  But when these animals somehow seem to multiply either by reproduction or purchase more of the same and adding more and more housing, fencing, etc. expenses rise exponentially. Then when suddenly and unexpectedly the source of income could decrease or stops all together, what happens then ?  Crazy cat lady syndrome comes to mind after the animal rights people  come a calling to rescue the cats. Anyone can choose an animal type or breed that has an advantage of being marketed to at least break even and hopefully make one a profit and still be able to be enjoyed and be amused by.   Just why do you no longer own horses ?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

@Baymule Wood H braces for the gates or something else with T-posts?? For me (and I ASSUME most) the wood post sections were horribly time and labor consuming.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2017)

Being in W Tx ya may want to avoid allowing a roll of hay sitting in your pasture, because of Fire Ants. They will be very happy to build a nest all around it and in it. We've had that problem here in Ms. If you are only going to have a few goats it will sit there long enough to attract them. If a larger herd, then it might not be such an issue but could save ya from problems down the road.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 7, 2017)

Okay, I don't know anything about the fire ants so will leave it to others of the "southern experience" to advise.  The worst we get here with the rolls of hay are ground hogs trying to dig close to them or to manage to make dens/borrows between them.  And of course some snakes in the warm weather.   Don't think I want to be anywhere there are fire ants.  My hands have a hard time in the cold anymore, and the ankle issues are making it hard to get boots on and off right now.  Much as I loved New England, I am glad to be further south in Va.  
Had our first snow to amount to more than a dusting.  About 4" but it has been cold all day.  At least no wind.  Very dry powdery snow which is typical for the cold dry type weather we are having.  Supposed to be up into the 40's & 50's by wed/thurs...
Gonna go in and see if I have enough eggs to make a big bowl of bread pudding. Got lots of bread heels in the freezer.  Saw a ham bone and will  plan on a pot of split pea soup the next cold snap since this one won't last too long and I am going to have a long week with testing milk at the dairies.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Being in W Tx ya may want to avoid allowing a roll of hay sitting in your pasture, because of Fire Ants. They will be very happy to build a nest all around it and in it. We've had that problem here in Ms. If you are only going to have a few goats it will sit there long enough to attract them. If a larger herd, then it might not be such an issue but could save ya from problems down the road.



They are going to build a nest with or without a bale of hay


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> Okay, I don't know anything about the fire ants so will leave it to others of the "southern experience" to advise.  The worst we get here with the rolls of hay are ground hogs trying to dig close to them or to manage to make dens/borrows between them.  And of course some snakes in the warm weather.   Don't think I want to be anywhere there are fire ants.  My hands have a hard time in the cold anymore, and the ankle issues are making it hard to get boots on and off right now.  Much as I loved New England, I am glad to be further south in Va.
> Had our first snow to amount to more than a dusting.  About 4" but it has been cold all day.  At least no wind.  Very dry powdery snow which is typical for the cold dry type weather we are having.  Supposed to be up into the 40's & 50's by wed/thurs...
> Gonna go in and see if I have enough eggs to make a big bowl of bread pudding. Got lots of bread heels in the freezer.  Saw a ham bone and will  plan on a pot of split pea soup the next cold snap since this one won't last too long and I am going to have a long week with testing milk at the dairies.



You are in VA right
You don't have fire ants ?
We have them in NC
Just wait they are on the way


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2017)

It is so true @OneFineAcre , but by it being in the hay the animals are drawn to it and will avoid eating it after they are bitten enough, and some could have a reaction to the stings. Also, they are much worse in W Tx than here and would hate for young goats to be covered and die because of it. We haven't had any die, but when we walk them we are there to get them off the hill and help them to knock them off. So, this was the reason for the caution. There are sharks in the sea, but ya sure wouldn't be wise to chum the water before diving in.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is so true @OneFineAcre , but by it being in the hay the animals are drawn to it and will avoid eating it after they are bitten enough, and some could have a reaction to the stings. Also, they are much worse in W Tx than here and would hate for young goats to be covered and die because of it. We haven't had any die, but when we walk them we are there to get them off the hill and help them to knock them off. So, this was the reason for the caution. There are sharks in the sea, but ya sure wouldn't be wise to chum the water before diving in.



Good point
Somebody on here asked for a good natural way to take care of fire ants and I said gasoline and a match


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2017)

With all the rain we've had the fire ants look for any place to build UP.  And, they sure do love the round bales.  That's  why I still have bales that  are covered and stored on the trailer.  They even attack broody hen nests and kill chicks before they finish hatching.  I seriously dislike them!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

What?? They do?? That is horrific! Thanks for reminding me a little snowand cold isn't so bad!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm waiting for the ground to dry some and gonna try DE and borax to see if it works on them. Trying different things in areas away from the animals for something to use where they are. I have used gas before the animals got here, but would prefer a better method around them. I just wonder if you said something along the lines of what I say each time I do that? I can't repeat it here...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm waiting for the ground to dry some and gonna try DE and borax to see if it works on them. Trying different things in areas away from the animals for something to use where they are. I have used gas before the animals got here, but would prefer a better method around them. I just wonder if you said something along the lines of what I say each time I do that? I can't repeat it here...



Probably 

I think gas and match is good where the animals are
I worry about sprinkling those fire ant treatments in areas where the goats are

I love to take a rake and dig up that hill and see about 50000 of them suckers swarming and douse with gas and throw a match
Gas burns up And no pesticide the goats can get into

Doesn't get them all but they move along


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2017)

We've had fire ants here in East Texas for several decades now. 
I have never seen any fire ants build in or under hay, but I stack my hay on pallets and the hay is evidently too dry for them to live in. Had the same results when I lived 10 years in Tom Green County (San Angelo) Texas.  They share similar trait as bees--they have to regulate both temp and humidity within the colony for it to produce young and in the correct ratio of workers.

I've probably tried every kind of commercial fire ant treatment there is and none work very well. Most (if not all) just make the colony up and move a dozen yards away and start over.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 7, 2017)

They seem to be moving north fairly fast.  I remember years ago 'the experts' said they couldn't handle the cold and would not get far into the U.S..  The neighbors here say they did not have them here 15 years ago but now they are all over.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2017)

We have them here and fought them in Florida too. I have had better success fighting them in the winter while they are slower and replacement forces aren't readily being hatched and they are more confined to the nest area than foraging. The added plus is with the damp ground they raise the hill, so much more noticeable since there isn't any mowing going on and knocking them down. This also does great damage to the queen hatch come Spring. At least it has been my experience anyway.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Good point
> Somebody on here asked for a good natural way to take care of fire ants and I said gasoline and a match


I don't think gasoline is a natural product 

How about a non natural blowtorch - WD-40 and a lighter. And yes you can say "die you #$%^" while using it. 

I trust I am far enough north that fire ants won't make it here before I die.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I don't think gasoline is a natural product
> 
> How about a non natural blowtorch - WD-40 and a lighter. And yes you can say "die you #$%^" while using it.
> 
> I trust I am far enough north that fire ants won't make it here before I die.



Well
Gasoline is refined but crude oil comes from the earth so it is a natural product


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2017)

It is just distilled....like that stuff made from corn in your "Neck of the Woods"....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2017)

greybeard said:


> We've had fire ants here in East Texas for several decades now.
> I have never seen any fire ants build in or under hay, but I stack my hay on pallets and the hay is evidently too dry for them to live in. Had the same results when I lived 10 years in Tom Green County (San Angelo) Texas.  They share similar trait as bees--they have to regulate both temp and humidity within the colony for it to produce young and in the correct ratio of workers.
> 
> I've probably tried every kind of commercial fire ant treatment there is and none work very well. Most (if not all) just make the colony up and move a dozen yards away and start over.



Yes
I'm moving them to my neighbors property 12 feet at a time


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I don't think gasoline is a natural product
> 
> How about a non natural blowtorch - WD-40 and a lighter. And yes you can say "die you #$%^" while using it.
> 
> I trust I am far enough north that fire ants won't make it here before I die.


want me to send 'em with or without a queen?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

Um, how about I just say "thanks for the generous offer but I have to respectfully decline"???


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2017)

Are you sure? They'll make the trip just fine in a plastic snap lid 2 lb coffee can--just ask my former in-laws..


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 7, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Well
> Gasoline is refined but crude oil comes from the earth so it is a natural product


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Are you sure? They'll make the trip just fine in a plastic snap lid 2 lb coffee can--just ask my former in-laws..


No, that is OK @greybeard. You've already given me enough with your advice on fencing. I couldn't possibly be so greedy as to take your precious fire ants as well. Perhaps @OneFineAcre would like them so he can be even more generous to the neighbor that will be getting his.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2017)

Bruce said:


> @Baymule Wood H braces for the gates or something else with T-posts?? For me (and I ASSUME most) the wood post sections were horribly time and labor consuming.


Yup, wood H and corner braces. Some were treated posts, some were cedars we cut here on the place. One of my barn poles was a cedar tree we cut.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 9, 2017)

Okay, I'm not sure why you continue to harp on this issue, so I'll try and keep it civil while answering your questions. I have ZERO interest in breeding my goats. I will not be owning a buck, and there aren't goats within 15 miles of my house, so I'm fairly confident none will show up and secretly breed with my does in the middle of the night like a little goat breeding ninja.

I do not want babies, I do not want to sell, or deal with finding a market, worrying about breeding lines, etc. THEY WILL BE PETS. I'm sorry I'm not sorry that this bothers you, and you think I'm an idiot. I do not care. My income flow is of no concern to me, and should be even less of a concern to you, because it is none of your business. I keep less than what I can afford, and all get top notch vet care if needed. I no longer own horses because my last one died of old age at 32, and since my daughter had lost interest in riding, I saw no reason to replace her. 

I also said nothing about adding to my herd, like a crazy cat lady. I have 2. My daughter will be getting a show goat for 4-H in a couple months. That is 3 goats. How many, exactly, is needed to be considered a crazy collector with worries of PETA and the HSA descending on my property to swoop up my animals and burn me at the stake? 

You are obnoxious and annoying. Please go bother someone else.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 9, 2017)

LOL at the fire ants. Thank God, they haven't reached my area yet. I successfully left them behind in Austin, and they haven't found my forwarding address, yet. I am happy about this, because they would be heck to deal with, with my chickens. I do hatch out eggs using broody hens, and that would be a nightmare. Thank you for the tip, and advice though. I hope they miss my piece of Texas and never show up here.

If I end up using a round bale, I'll likely leave it in their area of the barn I have sectioned off for them. That way it's out of the nasty weather (no rotting), and gophers won't be burrowing in it. I can pull my truck or tractor in my barn, so it will be easy to unload.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, not many of us are in it for profit and are in it to enjoy our animals too. As my Mom used to say, it is best to let things others say go thru one ear and out the other. But, sometimes ya have to shake your head a bit to get it out. 
Ya seemed to have put it very well tho.
When I posted about the fire ants I was unaware that it would cause the "Hijacking" of your Thread, and I apologize for that, it does happen from time to time. So, glad ya was able to leave them behind ya for Sure. It is quite surprising tho being in Tx, I figured they'd be everywhere over there by now. They sure are a problem here.
I like your layout and think others have had some good suggestions for ya to consider. Just stick to your guns and you'll find many in the 'Herd' feel the same as you about their personal outlook and health of their animals whatever their reason for keeping them. Sure hope ya stick around and share your Adventures and Developement with us.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey (Jan 9, 2017)

I love a good hijacking, so no worries there. It's often more entertaining than the original question or post! I was pretty surprised they weren't here yet either. Maybe the temperatures equal to the fires of hell, and the lack of moisture have something to do with it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

Frolic&Malarkey said:


> Okay, I'm not sure why you continue to harp on this issue, so I'll try and keep it civil while answering your questions. I have ZERO interest in breeding my goats. I will not be owning a buck, and there aren't goats within 15 miles of my house, so I'm fairly confident none will show up and secretly breed with my does in the middle of the night like a little goat breeding ninja.
> 
> I do not want babies, I do not want to sell, or deal with finding a market, worrying about breeding lines, etc. THEY WILL BE PETS. I'm sorry I'm not sorry that this bothers you, and you think I'm an idiot. I do not care. My income flow is of no concern to me, and should be even less of a concern to you, because it is none of your business. I keep less than what I can afford, and all get top notch vet care if needed. I no longer own horses because my last one died of old age at 32, and since my daughter had lost interest in riding, I saw no reason to replace her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

I put a round bale up against the fence, then use a cut in half cow panel on each side, then a chain link gate across the end for a "hay ring". It works well for my sheep. I have also put the round bale in a corner with cow panel halves for a hay ring. I get a small tarp and bungee cord it down to keep the rain off and make it last longer.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, not many of us are in it for profit and are in it to enjoy our animals too. As my Mom used to say, it is best to let things others say go thru one ear and out the other. But, sometimes ya have to shake your head a bit to get it out.
> Ya seemed to have put it very well tho.
> When I posted about the fire ants I was unaware that it would cause the "Hijacking" of your Thread, and I apologize for that, it does happen from time to time. So, glad ya was able to leave them behind ya for Sure. It is quite surprising tho being in Tx, I figured they'd be everywhere over there by now. They sure are a problem here.
> I like your layout and think others have had some good suggestions for ya to consider. Just stick to your guns and you'll find many in the 'Herd' feel the same as you about their personal outlook and health of their animals whatever their reason for keeping them. Sure hope ya stick around and share your Adventures and Developement with us.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2017)

Frolic&Malarkey said:


> Okay, I'm not sure why you continue to harp on this issue, so I'll try and keep it civil while answering your questions. I have ZERO interest in breeding my goats. I will not be owning a buck, and there aren't goats within 15 miles of my house, so I'm fairly confident none will show up and secretly breed with my does in the middle of the night like a little goat breeding ninja.
> 
> I do not want babies, I do not want to sell, or deal with finding a market, worrying about breeding lines, etc. THEY WILL BE PETS. I'm sorry I'm not sorry that this bothers you, and you think I'm an idiot. I do not care. My income flow is of no concern to me, and should be even less of a concern to you, because it is none of your business. I keep less than what I can afford, and all get top notch vet care if needed. I no longer own horses because my last one died of old age at 32, and since my daughter had lost interest in riding, I saw no reason to replace her.
> 
> ...


----------

